# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Ley de aguas y rios de Aragón

## Jonasino

Publicada el 9 de enero 2015
http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2015/01/0...A-2015-185.pdf
Pongo el enlace sin copiarla porque son más de 60 páginas.

----------

